

Why lisp is Unpopular - edw519
http://lispsamik.blogspot.com/2008/06/why-lisp-is-unpopular.html

======
baha_man
No, this is why Lisp is unpopular:

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/04/lisp-is-not-
acceptab...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/04/lisp-is-not-acceptable-
lisp.html)

